# Update (with pictures!)



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

Hi all!

I hope you're all doing well. I just thought I'd update with some pictures on how my little baby Ferrari is doing...He's about 4 weeks old now so I expect he will be flying in a few weeks. He seems to be doing well and he's growing quickly!


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

More pictures...He's decided he only wants to be in the pot/nest at night and spends most of his day exploring the deck now. 

Here's some comparisons from about 2 weeks to old to today.

Anyway, thanks all for the advice you've given me, and I hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, he looks like he's doing pretty good 

He's a fortunate baby to have a home where he can grow up in peace. Thanks for the update.

They fledge around 35 days, but he will probably be getting a little low level flying exercise at least a week before that, to build up to his first real flight.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the update and pictures. What a cute baby and I must say he has some healthy-looking poop!  I just love baby pigeons at that age and I know you are enjoying him also. Again thank you.


----------

